

I Don’t Understand LinkedIn - zachshefska
http://shefska.com/i-dont-understand-linkedin/

======
mtimjones
LinkedIn is a site where recruiters can contact you (for a fee, through
LinkedIn) disguised as a professional social networking site.

~~~
zachshefska
I think you are generally right. Which is unfortunate because I was under the
impression that the initial value proposition for LinkedIn was quite
different.

